# BlackBerry Tour bluetooth problems



## marcr92 (May 30, 2009)

When the BlackBerry connects tothe BMW bluetooth, the screen reads "connecting" as if I am on the phone. Then it stays on this screen and doesn't allow the radio/iPod to play. Is there any way to fix this so I can have functional bluetooth?


----------



## marcr92 (May 30, 2009)

Nevermind, I fixed it. I went into the Bluetooth options, then device properties, then under "trusted" I changed it to "yes."


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Does Visual VM work for you through BT? Not for me


----------



## YellowLab (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a 09 M3 and my Storm can not sync the contacts and the sound quality is pour. Was wondering if it was better with the TOUR. Storm was working great before in my 07, they probably have new software for the new Idrive....


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

There are some reports of the Tour having different SQ on different BT devices. 

My 07 BT sounds great! But my Bose QC3 BT attachment (no longer made) gets reports of too quiet a sound on the other end. 

There are also reports of there being a setting which helps SQ. During a call, press the BB Menu button, then select Enhance Call Audio, then see if it is set to Normal. If not, try Normal, if it is, try Treble. 

There is also a report of a new OS rev in beta for the Tour, so stay tuned.


----------



## fixereng (Sep 2, 2009)

I am having the same issue as Marc92 originally reported. An Active Call appears when my Tour connects with my 2005 530 whether the TRUSTED setting is on YES or PROMPT. The radio works if you place a call then disconnect but an active call with a count down from the original time of connection still appears. Any other ideas?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, hard reset the Tour (R+R the battery). I got this a couple days back after going like 2 weeks without a battery r+r (I have 2 batts and the external charger from Seidio, so I usually cycle them every couple of days...)

That fixed it for me.


----------



## fixereng (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Duderino! That seems to have resolved the issue. 
One other note is that the phone battery was low when this was occuring. Can't say that it contributed to the issues but worth mentioning for others.


----------



## jblumhorst (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool beans. I did a hard reboot on my Blackberry Tour by removing the battery, and now my phone and car are working perfectly again (except my voice sounds a little soft on the other end)


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I was told by VZW tech support that there is a BB App World app which will do a timed "hard reset". He sets his for 3AM every morning and he never has to do it manually! I am going to get a download now that I have received my new "green dot" handset with a better trackball...


----------

